# Libre Office und die Rechtschreibung

## smlki

Hallo Gentoors,

nun bin auch ich von Open Office auf Libre Office (3.5.4.2) umgestiegen und habe gleich das erste Problem:

Die Rechtschreibprüfung ignoriert entweder die Wörterbuch-Einstellungen (deutsch, Deutschland) oder die Wörterbücher sind falsch. Auf jeden Fall werden Wörter wie "heiß", "weiß" oder "außerdem" sowohl in der alten als auch in der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung mit "ß" und nicht mit "ss" geschrieben. Dieser Meinung ist z.B. auch Firefox, OpenOffice oder Libre Office unter Windows, nur LO unter Gentoo ist da offenbar anderer Meinung und verwendet eine "Rechtschreibung", die in keinem mir bekannten Land gültig ist.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Google hat da auch nicht weitergeholfen.

----------

## franzf

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-819236-highlight-openoffice.html

Lösung: Wörterbuch de-DE igerman98 installieren.

----------

## smlki

 *franzf wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-819236-highlight-openoffice.html
> 
> Lösung: Wörterbuch de-DE igerman98 installieren.

 

Ah, ein Leidgeprüfter!   :Wink: 

Es funktioniert jetzt, vielen Dank!   :Very Happy: 

Warum aber dieser Bug schon über zwei Jahre ungefixt ist, weiß der   :Twisted Evil: 

Grüße

----------

## mike155

Nachtrag, falls noch jemand diesen Thread liest: Das Problem sollte nun mit =myspell-de-2012.06.17-r1 behoben sein - siehe dazu auch Bug 447976

Also, man kann jetzt die selbst installierten Wörterbücher im Home-Verzeichnis wieder löschen und stattdessen myspell-de-2012.06.17-r1 installieren.

----------

